# Anybody a man cave builder?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I got an advertisement to a "goodlife" expo, which is basically an expo of "luxury to extreme and everything inbetween". 

At first I'm looking at this brochure... there will be exotic cars, rec vehicles, cigars, outdoor ultimate toys, golf, luxury homes and anything else represented that represents the good life, and I'm thinkng - Damn, these boys got some balls spending the dough putting on something like this in these times! 

Looked at the website and saw that they got John Elway on the ticket advertising their 'man cave', I imagine they will be shilling all kinds of high tech goodies and gadgets that would go in the ole man cave, but it got me thinking...

... building man caves... hmmm now that's a niche market for sure.

Anybody ever thought about becoming the go to guy as the premier man cave builder in your market? Might be a pretty small market, especially right now, but think of the fun it might be to be involved building for guys/guys their ultimate guys extravagance. Some pretty fun possibilities. :thumbup:

Think about what you might offer if you had to maybe come up with 2 or 3 starter man cave themes or packages?

http://www.goodlifeexpos.com/print/mancave900.html


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

around me there are nothing but "man cardboard boxess" :sad:


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Well, bear in mind that there are two types of man caves:

A) Man caves where the client has a large amount of funds, and can truly afford to do it right- top-notch materials, high-end systems, and craftsman-quality labor

B) Man caves thrown together like the crap on the DIY show of the same name, with 4x4 furniture, finishes that look like crap unless the camera is panning by at 90 mph, and labor provided by a bunch of drunken ex-frat brothers.

The former would add value to a home upon resale, while the latter will usually be something the new owner would want torn out prior to closing. Obviously you'd want to focus on the former, and those are fewer and farther between than the latter.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Terrorists built man-caves for Bin laden in Afghan soil. :whistling


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is Michael Jackson's"man" cave.....:laughing:

http://www.pinsane.com/pinorama/events/MJ_09/kr/michael_jackson_arcade_entry.html


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

/\ THAT is the ultimate man cave!! C3PO is even in there!!!


----------



## modterry (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike - We are building "Man Caves" as backyard cottages / Come completely done - delivered to your site. We are in Denver also.

We are working on markets for small cottages 200 to 1,000 sf - room additions, "man rooms" , home office , studios , mom in law apt, etc.

Send me a note - [email protected]

Terry


----------

